# 2005er Worldcup-Bikes



## Principia (3. Juni 2005)

hi,
komme grade aus willingen und habe einige schöne bilder mitgebracht.
vielleicht hat ja jemand noch ein paar in den fahrerlagern gemacht und stellt die hier rein...

sehr nett gewesen. die kpl. weltelite in dem upland-kaff


----------



## dkiki (3. Juni 2005)

geeeeil, wie bissn dahin gekommen?
dome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntenbeiker (3. Juni 2005)

....hi - ich hab meine willingen-bilder gerade ins "marathon/race-forum" gestellt - kannst du die hier vieleicht dran hängen?


----------



## Principia (3. Juni 2005)

na klar. schöne fotos.hast du ne jagd auf die pros gemacht? 

@dkiki
war für jeden geöffnet!


----------



## mauntenbeiker (3. Juni 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> na klar. schöne fotos.hast du ne jagd auf die pros gemacht?



...nööö - die sind einem immer irgendwie über den weg gelaufen  

...und danke fürs dranhängen


----------



## Hugo (3. Juni 2005)

dann kanns diskutiern ja los gehn....also mir fallen da erstma n paar sachen bei merida auf....
frau dahle muss noch auf skareb fahrn, während jemand im team schon die Rseven hat....wieso?

dann an dem rocky das gegen den truck gelehnt ist, die bremsen sind zwar XTR aber die scheiben XT....gibts da gründe für?

frischi guggt gelangweilt...wieso?  

merida hatvon shimano auf sram gewechselt? verträgt sich das mit dem manitou-engagement?
fragen über fragen


----------



## Principia (3. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> frischi guggt gelangweilt...wieso?



weil der die ganze zeit mir seinem ritchey carbon hinterrad und sauuuuuuteueren dugastreifen planlos durch die gegend lief 

zur gun...vielleicht ist die r-seven gar nicht sooo gut wie alle sagen und sie kanns sichs aussuchen und setzt deshalb auf bewährtes


----------



## Leinetiger (4. Juni 2005)

Hm ich weiß nicht.. So richtig habe ich mich damit auch nicht befasst, aber ist doch imemr das gleiche bei den Profi Teams..
Vertrags gebunden mit Ausstattern und dann sieht man sehr oft diese voll XTR Räder mit komplett WCS Carbon und das wars...

Das ist doch kein perfekt zusammen gestelltes Rad mehr..


----------



## Wave (4. Juni 2005)

so ist das nun mal im profiradsport...da kann ruhig ritchey oder sonstwer sponsor sein. Wenn der Syntace Vorbau leicher und funktioneller ist, wird halt der gefahren. Eben n Ritchey Aufkleber druff pappen und gut ist  

Bestes Beispiel: Lado Fumic....fährt in Athen ein AX-Lightness Sattel obwohl er von Selle Italia gesponsert wird. Aber der Schuss ist ja bekanntlich nach hinten losgegangen


----------



## pastamann (4. Juni 2005)

und fast alle sind sie auf Hardtails unterwegs   

mal schauen wie sich die fully-fraktion wieder rechtfertigen wird   

ach ja was auch auffält, die V-Brake stirbt doch langsam aus....


----------



## Col. Kurtz (4. Juni 2005)

und das cannondale-fully ist auch noch derart schweinehässlich!!
...keine ahnung wieso so wenig fully fahren. die spinnen halt alle. fahren auch v-brake obwohls ******* ist...(->ich auch  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (4. Juni 2005)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> Lado Fumic....fährt in Athen ein AX-Lightness Sattel obwohl er von Selle Italia gesponsert wird. Aber der Schuss ist ja bekanntlich nach hinten losgegangen


Denkst du - der hat sicher einen Deal mit Selle Italia gemacht, damit
er den AX schrottet und so beweist, dass S-I Sättel besser sind.   

Das Cannondale finde ich auch zum Kotzen.
Vor allem die Sattel/Stütze-Kombi ist lächerlich.
Erst eine riesige Kröpfung und dann den Sattel so weit vor.
Wer fährt das Monstrum? 

Das mit der Skareb bei der Dahle irritiert mich auch.
Warum habt ihr sie nicht einfach gefragt - oder könnt ihr kein Norwegisch?

Thb


----------



## Gorth (4. Juni 2005)

Da steht doch Sauser drauf...


----------



## mauntenbeiker (4. Juni 2005)

...für "blinde" hab ich noch nen detailfoto


----------



## mauntenbeiker (4. Juni 2005)

...und wo wir gerade bei details sind...


----------



## mauntenbeiker (4. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> frischi guggt gelangweilt...wieso?



...da hab ich ihn wohl etwas überrascht  
...er war gerade auf einkaufstour:


----------



## Jolly Rogers (4. Juni 2005)

Das Monstrum hat in Willingen gewonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntenbeiker (4. Juni 2005)

...so - und hier noch eins...


----------



## BiermannFreund (4. Juni 2005)

isch denke mal, der hat des cannondale auf der rolle nur zum warmmachen und eisdielenbeuschen 
oder fährt der damit auch im wettkampf?


----------



## Wave (4. Juni 2005)

also mit dem oben abgebildeten CD ist der heut nicht gefahren!! dafür mit einem anderen richtig geilen Cannondale


----------



## fab1o (4. Juni 2005)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...für "blinde" hab ich noch nen detailfoto



hehe, Specialized-Griffe!!!!


----------



## timoracer89 (5. Juni 2005)

Mir ist aufgefallen das Bart Brentjens mit der RS Reba statt der Sid fährt! Ich denke aufjedenfall weil das die Sid für Brentjens und die DISC nicht steif genung ist! An dem Merida von Gun Rita dahle die Avid SD SL und die RS Sid verbaut deshalb glaube ich das die Sid und leichte Felgenbremsen bei gutem Wetter eher ein Vorteil gegenüber den Disc Bremsen sind! Fette Fotos  War sehr interessant anzuschauen


----------



## Hugo (5. Juni 2005)

timoracer89 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist aufgefallen das Bart Brentjens mit der RS Reba statt der Sid fährt! Ich denke aufjedenfall weil das die Sid für Brentjens und die DISC nicht steif genung ist! An dem Merida von Gun Rita dahle die Avid SD SL und die RS Sid verbaut deshalb glaube ich das die Sid und leichte Felgenbremsen bei gutem Wetter eher ein Vorteil gegenüber den Disc Bremsen sind! Fette Fotos  War sehr interessant anzuschauen


    

das goldene bike is nicht gunn ritha dahles bike sondern julien absalon's, gunn rithas is oben das mit der weissen skareb(es gab auch n mtb rennen der männer in athen wo es doch tatsächlich jemand geschafft hat gold zu gewinnen  )

aber andereseits...julien hat discs dran, also welches bike meinst du mit mrs. dahle's bike?


----------



## timoracer89 (5. Juni 2005)

Sorry habe die Skareb mit der Sid vertauscht aber trotzdem fährt sie V-Brakes!


----------



## Beach90 (5. Juni 2005)

so...ich hab mich auch ein bisschen in willingen umgeschaut:
gunn rita´s




KTM hardtail mit rücklicht   




...die herrn vom verfassungsschutz




ein nettes aus der schweiz




beim worldcup




zwar kein worldcup bike aber ein porno bike


----------



## Thunderbird (5. Juni 2005)

@ Beach90: Reflektoren sind in Ö Vorschrift. Deshalb werden alle KTM-Bikes
Serienmäßig damit verkauft. Das gezeigte Bike hat reine Serienausstattung.

Der Rahmen sieht allerdings nach 2006er-Lackierung aus.

Thb


----------



## dahane (5. Juni 2005)

@ Thunderbird
Das sollte schon der Lack von 05 sein, das silber sieht im Schatten nur grau aus, die Aufkleber und vordere nicht radial gespeichte Laufrad weichen vom Verkaufsprospekt ab, werden so aber in 05 ausgestattet. Sonst alles so wie ichs Vorgestern aus der Kiste gezogen habe.

dahane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawa (5. Juni 2005)

....erstmal eins, super Bilder von den Profis und ihren Bikes-Kompliment  Gunn Rita hat auf dem einen Bild ein
anderes Bike in der Hand   was ist das da für eine goldfarbende
Federgabel da am Merida?ist das Näf der daneben Gunn Rita steht?
Die Ritchey Carbon-Laufräder sind ja wohl voll der Hammer -gibt es die
auch im Handel?würde mich mal interessieren was die wohl wiegen.

@Tunderbird und Dahana

-das aktuelle  KTM Team-Edition 05´ ist in alusilver/orange lackiert,auf
 dem Foto sieht es aber eher aus wie das silkblue/orange vom 
 KTM Team-Machine 05`,ansonsten alles Serie 05`,auch die Aufkleber und
 die Laufräder-könnte ein Trainingsbike von Yader Zoli /KTM Internationalteam
 sein  war glaube unter den Top Ten.



 Aber trotzdem ist es beruhigend das viele Profis auch nur mit "normalen"
 Material unterwegs sind und nicht mit irgendwelchen superlite Highendparts.
 Interessant für mich,viele setzen auf RS REBA TEAM-die Sid wird es wohl
 bald nicht mehr geben-zumindest in Verbindung mit Scheibe.Wird
 wohl demnächst auch an meinem Bike sein,dann aber in schwarz!


----------



## Thunderbird (5. Juni 2005)

@ dahane:
Glückwunsch zu dem geilen Bike.   
Einer der schönsten Alurahmen, den ich kenne.

@ kawa: Aaaah! Das ist wirklich die Team Machine-Lackierung.
Seltsamer Weise aber an einem Rahmen mit V-Brake.
Muss dem Fahrer besser gefallen haben.

Thb


----------



## mauntenbeiker (6. Juni 2005)

kawa schrieb:
			
		

> ...Gunn Rita hat auf dem einen Bild ein
> anderes Bike in der Hand



...mit dem bike hat gunn rita am freitag ein paar trainingsrunden abgespult, während an ihrem einsatzbike geschraubt wurde


----------



## mauntenbeiker (6. Juni 2005)

...so hier noch ein paar bilder vom freitags-training:


----------



## Öli__ (10. Juni 2005)

pastamann schrieb:
			
		

> und fast alle sind sie auf Hardtails unterwegs
> 
> mal schauen wie sich die fully-fraktion wieder rechtfertigen wird
> 
> ach ja was auch auffält, die V-Brake stirbt doch langsam aus....



Weist du wie sich die Fullyfraktion rechtfertigt, mit einem CC-Sieg in Willingen .  Und das deutlichste Zeichen für das Aussterben der V-Brake ist wohl das sogar die meisten SID Fahrer auf Scheibe unterwegs waren.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (10. Juni 2005)

Öli schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Und das deutlichste Zeichen für das Aussterben der V-Brake ist wohl das sogar die meisten SID Fahrer auf Scheibe unterwegs waren.



Lass mich raten: Die Strecke ging entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn und enthielt hauptsächlich Linkskurven?


----------



## kleinbiker (10. Juni 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

>



Jawohl, das Bike hab ich auch gesehen. Sa einfach nur supergeil aus   Gefahren wäre ich das Dingen mal gerne, da wahren nähmlich die Hope Mono Mini mit 160/140mm Alu-Spider-Scheiben drauf.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Team Scalpel (26. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute,

weiß einer zufällig was der  C. Sauser   für eine Rahmengröße  an seinen Scalpel  fährt???

Da der knick nicht zustark am Oberrohr ist  !!!

Vieleicht kann mir einer weiter helfen .

Gruß Team Scalpel


----------

